# Audient id14 vs SSL2



## Beethovan

I have Audient id14. Is it better to upgrade to SSL2? Will there be a great difference in Vocal recording after upgrade?

I am interested in SSL Vocal Strip too which comes free with SSL2


----------



## easyrider

not worth it...


----------



## sumskilz

Beethovan said:


> I have Audient id14. Is it better to upgrade to SSL2? Will there be a great difference in Vocal recording after upgrade?


Intermodulation distortion plus noise in an iD14 is on average -90.1 dB below the signal level. In the SSL2 it's -92.8 dB. I can't imagine that would sound like a great difference. Probably more like a slight difference that you'd only be sure about if you heard them back to back on the same material. In a blind test anyway. 

On the other hand, if you believe one will sound better, it almost certainly will. That's how it works for all of us with these slight differences, but in your case, it might be nice, because you could just save the money by believing your iD14 sounds better.


----------



## Quasar

In search of a much-needed portable device, I looked at the SSL+ marketing material a few months ago and decided to get an iD14 instead, as it's more of a known commodity, and the 4K thingy came across as gimmicky... 

...I have no idea, except that I'm happy with the Audient, and as sumskilz points out, I now absolutely believe that it's superior to the SSL+ because it's the one I have.

If you truly want to upgrade, then the extra $$$ for an RME BabyFace or UC might well be worth it. I would guess (and it's only a guess) that the SSL+ would be more of a crossgrade.


----------

